# Buying Tyres in Spain



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Looks like we might need new tyres for our VW van while down here in Southern Europe as part of our "Big Trip". Can anyone recommend either a good independent garage on/near the Spanish coast or a reliable Franchise (eg Spanish equivalent to Kwik-Fit). 

Thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Spanish equivalent to quick fit is "feu vert" (spelling ?)
But have a good shop around and make sure you have the total price written down before work starts. Tyres are very expensive in Spain.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Try Tyres Direct at Almoradi or their new depot at Guardamar which can be seen at the side of the N332 just 200metres from DelBoys UK food store.(Its very obvious) We use them for our tyres. If you need a Tel number I will get it when I go home Friday and can post it on here


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Spain and the Spanish coast is a massive area. You might get a more precise response if you say exactly the area you are in or likely to be when the tyres are required.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Do be very careful when buying from the spanish. We new one man who paid €299 for one tyre for his car down in moncofa spain. Carafore stores do sell a wide range of tyres and you do see the price on the tyre. They also have a network of fitters.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

NorAuto are very good and similar prices to the UK in my experience, which was for car tyres rather than specific for MHs. Prices and fitting costs are usually displayed. They tend to be close to the large shopping malls like La Canada at Marbella or Los Barrios near Gibraltar.
But as stated earlier where are you going to be and are you not better getting them "sorted" before you leave for the sun?
Rob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Tyres Direct are all brits and are low cost. So if anywhere near Alicante/murcia they are definately your best bet.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their advice.
We decided to sort the two tyres we needed while we were still in France, as it didn't seem they would be any cheaper in Spain. We went to NorAuto who couldn't get tyres for our van until next week, but recommended Ayme Pneus, who have branches around southern France, including Ales and they sorted us out very effeciently.


----------

